# Alabama River Cane yelper with Bamboo Case



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 22, 2017)

Not a lot of wood turning in this one, accept for the plugs for the case, Made from Pecan. The Yelper is made from Alabama River Cane with a bone bead lip stop and custom Lanyard The yelper is on its way to its not home in Wewahitchka, FL. Thanks for looking.
Jim

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 22, 2017)

Wewahitchka... Ain't too many folks ever heard of that big town! Been there a bunch of times! Don't blink when you drive through!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 22, 2017)

Yeah Rocky I had to look it up on Google maps, it sounded familiar, I use to work onn panama city beach many years ago, actually seems like another lifetime.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 22, 2017)

Now that is really cool. Same design as a wingbone yelper?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 23, 2017)

Pretty much same design, The River Cane Yelper design is by far the oldest turkey call there is, older than the wing bone. 

I make wing bone calls as well, just not recently, I recently made some hybrids using the small wing bone of a turkey for the mouth piece and cane and bamboo for the 2nd and 3rd joints. I ran this call a few times it sounded great, even got a decent gobble out of it. The suction type call require a lot more practice to use, but with time you can get great turkey sounds from them. I was really happy when I learned how to make them gobble.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------

